# Natural's bulk.



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Finally, gonna do one of these journals, and hopefully i keep up with it when i go back to break.

Really trying to get to 180lbs., and stopping there. Gaining weight is pretty difficult for me, and i think since i've gone to college i've somehow been able to accomplish the opposite of the 'Freshman 15'.  My other goal is to accomplish 350lbs of squats, especially considering my size and weight, and i'd like to do so before college lets out (Early May).

Alright, let's do this:

Squats: 3x10 315lbs. (Aiming to up the ante 5lbs per workout, while maintaining good form.)

DB press 3x8 190. (Hopefully looking forward to 220 by mid April.)

BB Curl 3x10 100lbs. ( Every 2 workouts, looking to increase by 10lbs, with of course proper form.)

Weighted Dips 3x9 125 + BW. (Hopefully looking to secure that 100lb. DB in my legs come May.)

Cable Rows 3x10 220. (Just keep the lats and back in check.)

Military press 3x7 60lbs. per arm. (My weakest workout, i want to at least be in the 70lb range.)

Shrugs 3x10 275 (My grip starts to get weak on my third set, need to improve upon that, because sometimes i have to stop even though my Traps can take more.) -- (Shooting for 300lb shrugs by end of Semester.)


Time to start logging!

Also, critique is welcome, as stated before, looking to gain muscle mass while keeping a nice shape to my body, and eating properly (THATS SO HARD).

Good day.


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good Good Luck!!


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## vader (Mar 10, 2009)

you'll get to 180 in no time, once you get past the 172 mark its goes on fast. It did for me anyway.

Good luck


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice workout!

You do mean BB press with 190 not DB's 

Just checking in. You gotta eat good bro


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

vader said:


> you'll get to 180 in no time, once you get past the 172 mark its goes on fast. It did for me anyway.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks bro, it's one of my biggest goals, i'll get there eventually 



Irons77 said:


> Nice workout!
> 
> You do mean BB press with 190 not DB's
> 
> Just checking in. You gotta eat good bro



Nope, DB press..95lb. Db's in each hand.

And yeah, i really need to up my caloric intake, i know some days i'm not anywhere near close to fulfilling what i would like to.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 10, 2009)

my bad I thought OH DB Press

Good work anyway

You really miss Danny81?


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, Yes and No.

Yes, he gave me some cheap laughs.
No, he was the dumbest kid i've met. And i did not enjoy deciphering his posts lol.

But yeah, do you think i should switch between DB and BB?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 10, 2009)

J would if it was me, maybe every couple weeks. What kind of tempos do you use?


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> J would if it was me, maybe every couple weeks. What kind of tempos do you use?



As in, rest periods in between sets?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lets say you are bench pressing. I use a 4/X/0 tempo, this meaning a 4 second negative and explosive movement coming up with the weight. 2/2/1 would go like 2 sec neg and 2 sec coming up and a one second pause at the top of the movement.

Make sense??


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Lets say you are bench pressing. I use a 4/X/0 tempo, this meaning a 4 second negative and explosive movement coming up with the weight. 2/2/1 would go like 2 sec neg and 2 sec coming up and a one second pause at the top of the movement.
> 
> Make sense??



So, Negative Seconds/Seconds coming up/Pause seconds?

Honestly bro, i need to monitor that next time i hit the gym.

This could really help me with Squats and pressing.

Are there some exercises that you want to explode on and vice versa or just a personal preference?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 10, 2009)

It will change your workouts I promise. It will kick your ass everytime. Hope you like DOMS!

I like to do 4 second negs on heavy lifts and the 2/2/1 on 8-10 rep with any exercise. Mix it up on different things. Let me know how it goes bro


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't wait to try, thanks man.

Unfortunately i'm at home right now, and i have like no heavy weights, and only a machine and a crappy bench. 

I'll definitely keep this thing updated.


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

Morning


----------



## natural^ (Mar 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Morning



Hi 

Anywho, my arm felt better after that little fiasco on Friday. So i tested the waters and went decent, no pain. 

OK so, uber fail yesterday. Sorta. Sunday night i wrecked at some BeerPong, smoked like 7 bowls....and yeah...didn't go to bed until 5:30am, that might have fucked my workout but whatevers.

Squats -
3x10 300lbs. - This was fucking hard for me, my legs were shaking the entire time on the last set, really need to get those quads back into it! Really proud for completing 10 reps all 3 times, and i felt like my form was good as well.

DB press - 
2x8 185lbs.
1x9 180lbs.

This was difficult for me, i neglected my Tri's back home, so they were a little weak in supporting the weight, and my last set i had to lower my weight because my form was suffering. 

BB Preacher curls -
2x8 1x6 100lbs.

Felt good on this exercise, cranking those Bi's was awesome  Could only squeeze out 6 on the last set, not bad.

Weighted Dips - 
3x10 115 + BW

So, i had to drop down 10lbs. because my Tri's burned from DB press, but i beasted those sets, like literally forced myself mentally to keep going. Success.

Cable Rows  -
3x8 200

Decided to drop down a tad, i did really well on this, good form, and the lats really felt great after. (Neglected those too, at home.)

Military Press
3x8 55lbs. per arm

Did the first 2 sets easily, but on the 3rd i struggled a tad on my 7th rep and had my spotter help keep my arms in check and i pushed the DB's up.

Shrugs - 
3x10 260

At this point, i was fucking tired, and i was mentally shot. Dropped 15lbs. in weight and did it pretty easily.

Now time to RECOVER!!

Hopefully i'll get more sleep tonight so i won't be so useless tomorrow!

Good day!


----------

